# Brake Parts Clearance @ AMI - NEW OLD STOCK - EBC - Powerslot



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Brake Parts Clearance @ AMI - NEW OLD STOCK*










*EBC Pads:*
DP3680 - Redstuff Ceramic - MK2/3/4 - Rear - $40.00
DP31330C - Redstuff - MK3 VR6, MK4 VR6/1.8T - Front - $59.95
DP31348C - Redstuff - Audi B5 S4 & A6 2.7T - Front - $75.00
DP21112 - Greenstuff - MK3 8v - Front - $49.00
DP2680 - Greenstuff - MK2/3/4 - Rear - $38.00
DP2517 - Greenstuff - MK1/2 8v - Front - $35.00
DP21330 - Greenstuff - MK4 VR6/1.8T - Front - $59.95
DP21517 - Greenstuff - MK5/6, B6 Passat, Audi A3 - Front - $59.95
*Click here to order:* http://www.amimotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=search_results&search=ebc

*EBC Rotors:*
GD1410 - Rear dimpled/slotted rotors -MK 5/CC/A3 - PAIR - $139.00
GD1386 - Front dimpled/slotted rotors, mk5/CC/A3 front - PAIR - $169.00
*Call to order: 1-888-362-3117*

*Misc:*
Powerslot Rotors - 615PSL/R - mk4 2.0L/TDI - Front - PAIR - $119.00
Powerslot Rotors - 251PSL/R - mk2/mk3 8v - Front - PAIR - $100.00
Momentum Motor Parts - MK3 VR6 Front Stainless Brake Lines - $79.00
MDB1826 - Mintex Red Box Front Brake Pad Set for B5/B5.5 11.3(V6/1.8T cars) with sensor - $25.00
MDB1741 - Mintex Red Box Front Brake Pad Set for: MK4 11.3" Front rotors & 98-99 Passat B5 11.1" & Audi A4/TT without sensors - $25.00

*Call to order: 1-888-362-3117*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

All questions have been responded to, and all orders processed for today :thumbup:

All orders that were received before 2pm pacific time have been shipped, and tracking information should be in your inbox.

Thanks again, and let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone for another great week & weekend of sales & questions.

All Emails, PM's and calls have been responded to and all orders have been filled and on their way to their new owners. Check your email for your tracking numbers :beer:

Please do not hesitate to post a question or contact us for any of your VW needs!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

All PM's and emails have been responded to. 

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered!

Glen @ AMI


----------

